
What will happen when we run out of names for JavaScript frameworks? - kuzirashi
http://danielkmak.com/blog/programming/javascript/2017/05/06/what-will-happen-when-we-run-out-of-names-for-javascript-frameworks.html
======
oregondan
> So, JavaScript and its earlier version — Java are already becoming mature
> enough to use it for more than just programmatically finding good place to
> eat burrito.

:( this guy...

------
uwu
why is there a picture after every other paragraph

